# Cheap shot at the weigh-ins!



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Anderson Silva shoulders Chael in the face at the weigh-ins.

Thought it was a total cheap shot and hope Dana fines him some of his purse. I'm thinking 10-15 percent to send a message that hitting another guy at the weigh-ins is not okay. 

Maybe that's a bit extreme, but for me it's the principle of the matter.

What are your guys thoughts?

Hopefully someone can embed the video when it's available. I just finished watching it live.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think he needs fined for it. It's not like he straight hit him or something. He more or less nudged him. I think if anything it confirms that he is especially po'ed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He ******* chest bumped him, the guy is a pro fighter for ****s sake if he can't take catching a shoulder in the face from two inches away he needs to pack it up and head home.


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

Yea, he probably should get a penalty of some sort. Either way, it's definitly on now. It don't matter if Chael was playing it WWE-style all along up till now. That shit won't matter to Anderson. They don't like WWE in Brazil, for them it's all about real emotions and real fighting and there certainly will be real fists flying in the octagon tomorrow.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The bruce lee 1 inch shoulder punch.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Regardless Silva needs to be fined


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Classless move from Anderson.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol @ fine him for that, I have seen worst such as Diaz vs Penn, Jones vs Evans .


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Leave him be. He's just enjoying the game.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is just sad...seriously fine him...******* christ, I catch more shit in a standard BJJ class rolling with people I like. Nevermind face to face with a guy I hate with every piece of myself.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Classless classless


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

These things tend to escalate. If UFC don't send a message to the fighters that the fighting should be done in the octagon before you know it there will be full swings flying at the weigh-ins. (Even though in this particular case Chael kind of deserved it and Anderson maintained full composure through the encounter.)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is funny how Chael fans don't understand that they do these faceoffs because they want shit like that to happen to help promotion. There is a long history of much worse happening than that in prize fighting. It is alright for Chael use standardized promotional tactics but not Silva I guess.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ThaiClinchKO said:


> These things tend to escalate. If UFC don't send a message to the fighters that the fighting should be done in the octagon before you know it there will be full swings flying at the weigh-ins.


Things like this are great for business, look at Mike Tyson for example he is known for his great pre fight moments.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Talk is talk but throwing your shoulder into a guys jaw on purpose is another thing


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> It is funny how Chael fans don't understand that they do these faceoffs because they want shit like that to happen to help promotion. There is a long history of much worse happening than that in prize fighting. It is alright for Chael use standardized promotional tactics but not Silva I guess.


I wasn't aware Chael struck Anderson.

Of course this is good for promotion, it's still a dick move. It'd have been a dick move if Sonnen or anyone else done it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Talk is talk but throwing your shoulder into a guys jaw on purpose is another thing


Was that going to hurt Chael or something? Chael easily could have done something like when Diaz bumped his head into Penn. It's prize fighting, the damn event is theme it's personal.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This is just sad...seriously fine him...******* christ, I catch more shit in a standard BJJ class rolling with people I like. Nevermind face to face with a guy I hate with every piece of myself.


That's because a BJJ class is training! this is a weigh in. It's not training for a fight. 

And your previous post - "He ******* chest bumped him, the guy is a pro fighter for ****s sake if he can't take catching a shoulder in the face from two inches away he needs to pack it up and head home."

It's not about being able to take a shoulder. It's a weigh in. The fights tomorrow. It shouldn't have happened is the point. 

And no, it was not even close to a chest bump. Get your eyes checked.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Was that going to hurt Chael or something? Chael easily could have done something like when Diaz bumped his head into Penn. It's prize fighting, the damn event is theme it's personal.


So anything goes as long as it doesn't hurt the other guy ???:confused02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I wasn't aware Chael struck Anderson.
> 
> Of course this is good for promotion, it's still a dick move. It'd have been a dick move if Sonnen or anyone else done it.


It is standard fare so I don't really care about it. This wasn't even that bad from a historical perspective. He just bumped him punches get thrown at some of these things.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> This is just sad...seriously fine him...******* christ, I catch more shit in a standard BJJ class rolling with people I like. Nevermind face to face with a guy I hate with every piece of myself.


The point isn't that these guys are tough and can take it. The point is that it isn't permitted. Sonnnen might have deserved it, but leave the fighting for inside the cage.

If they had their heads pressed against one another or were pushing each other, that's one thing. To hit another guy when he isn't expecting it before the fight isn't cool. 

I can see the promotional value others are talking about, but if an example iwn't made out of him then other fighters will think it's fine to hit guys before the fight. 

Part of me wished Uncle Dana would have given Andy a slap in the face to even things up.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Imagine if Chael did this. Everybody would be asking for Sonnen to be cut and to cancel the fight. I don't even think I'm exaggerating on that either.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Harness said:


> Imagine if Chael did this. Everybody would be asking for Sonnen to be cut and to cancel the fight. I don't even think I'm exaggerating on that either.


You're not.

All the pro-Brazilian/Anderson fans are just condoning it because it happened to Chael.

If this was Chael or Jones or anyone like that, there'd be riots.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh the whiny supporters of a 16.9 testosterone cheat and real estate fraud are complaining about honor and rules now?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

First time I saw it I thought cool, didn't really think it was a big deal. Watching it again I can see Andy getting fined for it, it wasn't a nudge, it wasn't a love tap, it was purposeful strike directly to his jaw that would probably get most fighters disqualified/fined. 

I think I just lost every bit of respect I had for Anderson, the most cowardly thing I've seen since Daley took a swing at Kos post-fight. Watch it again, he makes about as much solid contact as he could have, cowardly. This isn't about what Chael did or didn't do, this about what Anderson did on video, this scenario has nothing to do with Chael's past, what a piece of crap. The more I think about it the worse it is, Chael was right, he's a cowardly punk.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Oh the whiny supporters of a 16.9 testosterone cheat and real estate fraud are complaining about honor and rules now?


Ah yes, the same guy who crys all day long about how Chael insults people for money is here doing the same thing. The only difference is you're not getting paid....... Real great morals you got:confused05:


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Oh the whiny supporters of a 16.9 testosterone cheat and real estate fraud are complaining about honor and rules now?


He paid his dues for both those infractions and neither have anything to do with this cheap shot. 

If your going to try to make a sound argument to condone the behavior at least cite some of the disgusting quotes he said about Brazil or Anderson's wife instead of trolling Chael fans on irrelevant points.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL, Silva's an emotional mess. And Yeah, I mean how far do you let cheap shots go? I think face shots need to be punished. 

Regardless, Chael didn't seem phased. This is going to be epic........ I hope.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I implore you all to watch it again closely, Anderson hits him much harder than it first looks like. That compounded with the fact Chael wasn't wearing a mouthpiece and that he hit him directly in the jaw makes it so much worse, criminal offense worthy. Doing that as hard as he did to some people would knock them down.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't think much of it. This is how you assault someone at a weigh in. Best thing Cote has done imo


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

shoulder to the jaw is much worse than an open palm slap


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rabakill said:


> shoulder to the jaw is much worse than an open palm slap


I don't know about that if you aren't going to really be hurt by either a slap would probably be more humiliating for a lot of fighters.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

hand is about two pounds of soft flesh, shoulder has 100+ pounds behind it. I can't even believe Anderson did it so well, watch it again more closely. He's clearly just trying to piss off Chael so he spends all night stewing about the incident at the weigh-ins.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I see what people are getting at with the 'professionalism' talk, but Anderson is simply playing the game at this point. He's finally taken on the role of the troll. I don't particularly mind. He's attempting to get into Sonnen's head, but Chael isn't going to crack or be intimidated by Silva.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

You can't be slapping guys at weigh ins, nor striking to the face at weigh ins. Pretty soon we're going to have knees to the groin and eye poking. 

My guess is Dana will deal with it, at the proper time. Cheal didn't seem to have any reaction to it what so ever. The fight is on.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I see what people are getting at with the 'professionalism' talk, but Anderson is simply playing the game at this point. He's finally taken on the role of the troll. I don't particularly mind. He's attempting to get into Sonnen's head, but Chael isn't going to crack or be intimidated by Silva.


disagree, I don't think Andy's acting at all anymore. That was way too risky of a move to be an act, I think Chael wants the belt and Anderson can't stand being in the same room as Chael


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

rabakill said:


> shoulder to the jaw is much worse than an open palm slap


Depends if it's done in front of a bunch of people I guess. It doesn't get more embarrassing then being slapped in the face. 

Would you rather take the shoulder butt or be slapped around in front of your friends?


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

For those who missed it


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Here they are:






Silva - Sonnen weigh ins start at 28:30

That shoulder nudge wasn't that bad after all. Wasn't nice, but nothing to make a big drama out of it.



rabakill said:


> shoulder to the jaw is much worse than an open palm slap


well...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Just let them play. They're both enjoying the trolling. All will be concluded tomorrow night.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> You can't be slapping guys at weigh ins, nor striking to the face at weigh ins. Pretty soon we're going to have knees to the groin and eye poking.
> 
> My guess is Dana will deal with it, at the proper time. Cheal didn't seem to have any reaction to it what so ever. The fight is on.


It has been going on for a long time since the pride days, he is not gonna do shit.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> disagree, I don't think Andy's acting at all anymore. That was way too risky of a move to be an act, I think Chael wants the belt and Anderson can't stand being in the same room as Chael


Either way, Sonnen is proving to be a rock. It's going to take more than a shoulder nudge to stop that double leg.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Either way, Sonnen is proving to be a rock. It's going to take more than a shoulder nudge to stop that double leg.


I will die laughing if Sonnen gets triangle choked again.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> well...


well, actually knowing how martial arts works one would know a palm strike (utilizing the heel of the palm) used can knock people out and that patrick cote hit that guy with the tips of his finger generating little to no impulse and energy transfer upon impact (the lamen term being a bitch slap)

during the formation off mma striking styles needed to utilize the palm strikes because gloves weren't used. The open palm strike is used as an effective alternative to closed fist punches because without gloves it is very easy to break ones hand on an opponents face. The video you posted showed a man with a clear knowledge of ccq and demonstrated a clearly practiced form of an open palm strike. His stance demonstrated a readiness for combat, and he clearly held back too, he put 0% of his body weight into it. 

In other words the video is irrelevant. The strike was intended to ko.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I will die laughing if Sonnen gets triangle choked again.


I'd not rule out a submission victory. I can guarantee, however, that Sonnen won't be KOed or TKOed. This guy has eaten some nasty shots from top strikers, and he doesn't go down. He'll walk through Anderson's best, just like last time. 

But yes, that pesky triangle will be something to watch out for.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

All I can say is that Cheal is in his head, and Cheal knows it. 

I hope Cheal grounds Anderson into the ground. I can't wait for this fight.....YEAH! I'm pumped.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'd not rule out a submission victory. I can guarantee, however, that Sonnen won't be KOed or TKOed. This guy has eaten some nasty shots from top strikers, and he doesn't go down. He'll walk through Anderson's best, just like last time.
> 
> But yes, that pesky triangle will be something to watch out for.


The way I see this fight is Silva is gonna finish him early as everything indicates he is coming to fight. Or Chael beats Silva via decision, in that case it will be a dominant performance from Chael.

The two x factors are Silva winning via decision and Chael finishing Silva.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

rabakill said:


> well, actually knowing how martial arts works one would know a palm strike (utilizing the heel of the palm) used can knock people out and that patrick cote hit that guy with the tips of his finger generating little to no impulse and energy transfer upon impact (the lamen term being a bitch slap)
> 
> during the formation off mma striking styles needed to utilize the palm strikes because gloves weren't used. The open palm strike is used as an effective alternative to closed fist punches because without gloves it is very easy to break ones hand on an opponents face. The video you posted showed a man with a clear knowledge of ccq and demonstrated a clearly practiced form of an open palm strike. His stance demonstrated a readiness for combat, and he clearly held back too, he put 0% of his body weight into it.
> 
> In other words the video is irrelevant. The strike was intended to ko.


Dying to know what that guy said to him that angered him so much. Can't make it out bc the audio is so quiet.


Dude looked like Jeremy Horn and new exactly how to help him come to.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I wasn't aware Chael struck Anderson.
> 
> Of course this is good for promotion, it's still a dick move. It'd have been a dick move if Sonnen or anyone else done it.


BullSh** If Chael had done this you'd be sitting here touting it as no big deal, and him just messing with Anderson, but oh dear god forbid Anderson do anything then you pitch a whiny little fit.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't see how people can defend Anderson here. It doesn't matter if the strike was weak or not. You can't hit guys at the weigh ins, plain and simple. Why even bother waiting for the fight tomorrow if they can just hit each other at the weigh ins? Then people have the nerve to act like Chael had it coming. Complete rubbish. If Chael did that to Silva those same people would be on his ass about it. 

I don't think he should be fined. He should just get yelled at by Dana, which I imagine already happened.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> All I can say is that Cheal is in his head, and Cheal knows it.
> 
> I hope Cheal grounds Anderson into the ground. I can't wait for this fight.....YEAH! I'm pumped.


Don't you think Anderson is also in Chael's head? If you really think about it,nobody has seen this side of Silva. So wouldn't Chael kinda be worried about what is going to happen.

I know from watching sports, when you piss off another athlete such as Jordan,Kobe,etc.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Either way, Sonnen is proving to be a rock. It's going to take more than a shoulder nudge to stop that double leg.


New guys who read your comment will think that Sonnen has the long record of NONE defeat, and he is the CHAMP!

1st ro is all that it will take Anderson this time


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ArcherCC said:


> BullSh** If Chael had done this you'd be sitting here touting it as no big deal, and him just messing with Anderson, but oh dear god forbid Anderson do anything then you pitch a whiny little fit.


No I wouldn't. I'm not a fight fan, I'm a sports fan. That was poor sportsmanship from Anderson.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Don't you think Anderson is also in Chael's head? If you really think about it,nobody has seen this side of Silva. So wouldn't Chael kinda be worried about what is going to happen.
> 
> I know from watching sports, when you piss off another athlete such as Jordan,Kobe,etc.


Plus all that. Check the latest comments of sonnen. He's starting to backup! He's even playing Mr. Nice Guy!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

marcthegame said:


> Don't you think Anderson is also in Chael's head? If you really think about it,nobody has seen this side of Silva. So wouldn't Chael kinda be worried about what is going to happen.
> 
> I know from watching sports, when you piss off another athlete such as Jordan,Kobe,etc.


Anderson isn't even angry though, that's the thing. Gotta love the top class real life trolling from these two athletes, it's made for some brilliant entertainment.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Champion vs Icon
Myth vs. Legend
Fake Guy vs. Bad Guy

That was pretty weak stuff from Anderson. I'd like to see him fined - not a huge amount or anything, but just a reminder. If the UFC doesn't start setting a tone on that sort of thing (Diaz's head butt with Penn for instance) we're going to end up with an all out weigh-in brawl at some point. And that's not good for anyone.

The line is getting slimmer and slimmer. It needs to start going back the the other way a little bit.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No I wouldn't. I'm not a fight fan, I'm a sports fan. That was poor sportsmanship from Anderson.


Definition of SPORTSMANSHIP

: conduct (as fairness, respect for one's opponent, and graciousness in winning or losing) becoming to one participating in a sport

- what is Chael's action with a fake belt, etc?


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

After watching the video its quite clear to me. Sonnen is lucky to have survived such a brutal assault to the Face! Silva should be court marshaled and executed! POST HASTE!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rul3z said:


> New guys who read your comment will think that Sonnen has the long record of NONE defeat, and he is the CHAMP!
> 
> 1st ro is all that it will take Anderson this time


Sorry, chief. You're in for a longer night than Anderson 

And in no way is Silva in Sonnen's head. The man takes a cheap shot to the face and doesn't even flinch. Were that Okami or Leites, they would have curled up.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Don't you think Anderson is also in Chael's head? If you really think about it,nobody has seen this side of Silva. So wouldn't Chael kinda be worried about what is going to happen.
> 
> I know from watching sports, when you piss off another athlete such as Jordan,Kobe,etc.


why would Chael be scared? The plan is punch, takedown, punch punch punch, ding, repeat. Trying to hit harder or more urgently in no way helps Silva, Anderson's main strength is accuracy while counterstriking, being angry can only make it worse. Anger can help you bench more or hit harder, but it can't help you hit more accurately because the parts of the brain in charge of visual processing get clouded by anger.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Champion vs Icon
> Myth vs. Legend
> Fake Guy vs. Bad Guy
> 
> ...


Yes next time they'll add a table with some eggs on it for breakfast for the two guys. Share a meal, then hug each other then fight next day!

1st RO TK/O for Silva, that is all you guys will remember for decades!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Was it unprofessional? Yeah, absolutely but Chael's become an international celebrity because of his unprofessionalism. I honestly don't think what Silva did was any worse than what guys like Wanderlei Silva and Jon Jones have done.

That being said, as much as I don't like Chael Sonnen, I dislike Silva more. I'm sick and tired of seeing Anderson Silva wearing that belt and I want to see him get his ass kicked even worse than last time, I can live with Chael Sonnen being the Middleweight Champion so long as Silva is embarrassed and disgraced.

It's a shame we won't be able to see Silva fail and disappoint his family and friends and thousands of Brazilians in his home country.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> - what is Chael's action with a fake belt, etc?


can you not tell the difference between a joke and physical violence?


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Definition of SPORTSMANSHIP
> 
> : conduct (as fairness, respect for one's opponent, and graciousness in winning or losing) becoming to one participating in a sport
> 
> - what is Chael's action with a fake belt, etc?


Thank You. And yes what Anderson did should not have happened, I can not in any right mind chide him for what he did after all the Sh*t Chael said about him, his country, and his family.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No I wouldn't. I'm not a fight fan, I'm a sports fan. That was poor sportsmanship from Anderson.


Please. DO not pretend you give rat's ass about sportsmanship. You are the biggest Chael nuthugger here. You can't even type out the word sportsmanship without pushing Chael's testicles to the side. You support the worst sportsman in all of mma and you complain when Anderson actually gets pissed. Pathetic.

And guys don't buy into the whole Silva is just selling a fight thing. Brazilians don't do that. If they look angry it's because they are angry. It's considered low in Brazil to act like someone you're not. It's part of the whole machismo thing they've got going on.




Ari said:


> It's a shame we won't be able to see Silva fail and disappoint his family and friends and thousands of Brazilians in his home country.


Keeping it classy, I see.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

While I don't like what Anderson did I can say this; the hype these guys created, real or fake, is probably the most anticipated fight for me ever. I can't wait until the ref says "get it on" and Chael goes charging across the octagon head down, I can't ******* wait.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm a AD fan, when i saw the cheap shot i was really bumped !
but tbh, i didn't like the action from Silva, and i think he should be fined or warned.

nonetheless, Chael deserves it < fan boy


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Please. DO not pretend you give rat's ass about sportsmanship. You are the biggest Chael nuthugger here. You can't even type out the word sportsmanship without pushing Chael's testicles to the side. You support the worst sportsman in all of mma and you complain when Anderson actually gets pissed. Pathetic.
> 
> And guys don't buy into the whole Silva is just selling a fight thing. Brazilians don't do that. If they look angry it's because they are angry. It's considered low in Brazil to act like someone you're not. It's part of the whole machismo thing they've got going on.


I wish people would drop the 'Anderson is so humble, and because he's Brazilian, he can't be fake' nonsense. Anderson Silva is as egotistical as Jon Jones and every bit the prideful douchebag. At least Jones doesn't run from that reality anymore. 

Silva is a damn good fighter, but his 'humble champion' routine is precisely that. He's arrogant. He's in love with himself. And he's a total dick when he wants to be. And there's absolutely nothing wrong with this, aside from his wilfully blind fans.

Silva isn't JDS. In fact, he's nothing like him. JDS would be my definition of the humble Brazilian champion.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

If they don't fine Anderson for doing this we're going to have lots of guys doing this. It doesn't have to be like 25% of his purse but something that is enough to get all the fighters attention.

Any of you that are naive obviously are ignorant to the fact that Anderson aimed that shoulder at his chin hoping it would drop him or knock him off balance. He wants to embarrass Chael and he's going about it the wrong way. 

Anyways I'm sure I'll get flamed for that but the fact of the matter is that this needs to be addressed in a clear manner that this isn't acceptable or this kind of stuff will keep happening until it blows up.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> can you not tell the difference between a joke and physical violence?


That was physical violence? It was pretty much the same thing that happen Tuesday, but nobody was bitching back then. If Silva had punched him or done something else maybe it would constitute physical violence. 

I can't believe people are overreacting over this, if any of you ever played football, have u ever chest bump your opponent for the hell of it or done something which is classify as unsportsmanlike just to provoke a reaction. 

Chael sonnen did not react to it, in fact i'm sure he loved it.

All this talk about fine SIlva is just ridiculous, go look at the history of the UFC there a moment like this all the time. COle Miller,Evans,Diaz, all guilty. 

REMEMBER WHEN CHUCK GAVE THE FINGER TO WANDY AT THE WEIGHT INS?THEN WANDY WENT AFTER HIM?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> well, actually knowing how martial arts works one would know a palm strike (utilizing the heel of the palm) used can knock people out and that patrick cote hit that guy with the tips of his finger generating little to no impulse and energy transfer upon impact (the lamen term being a bitch slap)
> 
> during the formation off mma striking styles needed to utilize the palm strikes because gloves weren't used. The open palm strike is used as an effective alternative to closed fist punches because without gloves it is very easy to break ones hand on an opponents face. The video you posted showed a man with a clear knowledge of ccq and demonstrated a clearly practiced form of an open palm strike. His stance demonstrated a readiness for combat, and he clearly held back too, he put 0% of his body weight into it.
> 
> In other words the video is irrelevant. The strike was intended to ko.


The guy in the video I posted didn't use an open palm strike, but a (power) slap. That's two different techniques. Open palm strikes you mostly see i.e. in old Pancrase (as closed fist strikes weren't allowed according to the old rules), slaps are a main technique in the art of i.e. Pekiti Tirsia Kali.

And even with a lighter slap you can inflict serious damage if you hit the ear as you easily could rip the eardrum and destroy the equilibrium.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> That was physical violence? It was pretty much the same thing that happen Tuesday, but nobody was bitching back then. If Silva had punched him or done something else maybe it would constitute physical violence.
> 
> I can't believe people are overreacting over this, if any of you ever played football, have u ever chest bump your opponent for the hell of it or done something which is classify as unsportsmanlike just to provoke a reaction.
> 
> Chael sonnen did not react to it, in fact i'm sure he loved it.


Chael hit Andy earlier? I don't not believe you, just interested in seeing it.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Ari said:


> Was it unprofessional? Yeah, absolutely but Chael's become an international celebrity because of his unprofessionalism. I honestly don't think what Silva did was any worse than what guys like Wanderlei Silva and Jon Jones have done.
> 
> That being said, as much as I don't like Chael Sonnen, I dislike Silva more. I'm sick and tired of seeing Anderson Silva wearing that belt and I want to see him get his ass kicked even worse than last time, I can live with Chael Sonnen being the Middleweight Champion so long as Silva is embarrassed and disgraced.
> 
> It's a shame we won't be able to see Silva fail and disappoint his family and friends and thousands of Brazilians in his home country.


What a nightmare you live in. And guess what? It will continue!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Chael hit Andy earlier? I don't not believe you, just interested in seeing it.


No silva did the same shit on Tuesday.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I think Silva's cheap shot showed mental weakness. You wouldn't see Ali do that, or any of the greats. They could mentally drain their opponents with their words. It looked like an act of frustration from Silva. He so badly wants to hurt Chael but can't. That's my take, anyway.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wish people would drop the 'Anderson is so humble, and because he's Brazilian, he can't be fake' nonsense. Anderson Silva is as egotistical as Jon Jones and every bit the prideful douchebag. At least Jones doesn't run from that reality anymore.
> 
> Silva is a damn good fighter, but his 'humble champion' routine is precisely that. He's arrogant. He's in love with himself. And he's a total dick when he wants to be. And there's absolutely nothing wrong with this, aside from his wilfully blind fans.
> 
> Silva isn't JDS. In fact, he's nothing like him. JDS would be my definition of the humble Brazilian champion.


Where did I say he was humble? Nowhere. Where did I say he wasn't egotistical? Nowhere. I don't think he's a douchebag though but that's an opinion thing. I said Brazilians don't generally do the WWE thing and they don't. Anderson's anger I feel is very real and I don't fault him for that. Chael pisses me off and he isn't even talking about me.

Honestly I am tired off this whole affair. I'm almost to the point of just not wanting to watch the damn fight. At all. The Chael fans and Chael have done more to hurt my love of this sport than anything else I can think of. 

Tomorrow night we are getting a rematch between possibly the GOAT of mma and a felon who cheated in their last fight to almost beat him. It's a god damned joke. And the sport of mma is the ******* punchline.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The poster who said it earlier was correct, though. If Sonnen had done this, can you Silva fans honestly tell me you wouldn't be in here having an aneurism? 

marchthegame would be singing a much different tune, I can guarantee you that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Where did I say he was humble? Nowhere. Where did I say he wasn't egotistical? Nowhere. I don't think he's a douchebag though but that's an opinion thing. I said Brazilians don't generally do the WWE thing and they don't. Anderson's anger I feel is very real and I don't fault him for that. Chael pisses me off and he isn't even talking about me.
> 
> Honestly I am tired off this whole affair. I'm almost to the point of just not wanting to watch the damn fight. At all. The Chael fans and Chael have done more to hurt my love of this sport than anything else I can think of.
> 
> Tomorrow night we are getting a rematch between possibly the GOAT of mma and a felon who cheated in their last fight to almost beat him. It's a god damned joke. And the sport of mma is the ******* punchline.


**gives deadmanshand a hug**


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The poster who said it earlier was correct, though. If Sonnen had done this, can you Silva fans honestly tell me you wouldn't be in here having an aneurism?
> 
> marchthegame would be singing a much different tune, I can guarantee you that.


In all honestly if Sonnen had done it i would really not care. In fact i would expected Sonnen to do it. I'm a huge Silva fan that is no lie, at the end of the day if Sonnen had done it i'm sure Silva would have done something back. I actually loved every minute of the Maia fight.

This fight has been built up since 2010, do people really expect these guys to shake hands etc? This is one of the most heated rivalry in UFC history, I would not expect less that what has taken place already.

I was expecting a little more fireworks pre fight such as SOnnen going back to words of war, but since Tuesday he has toned down. Maybe he realizes that the fight is now on, or its part of a game. 

However all that is left is the fight, either Chael will back up his words or Silva will kill him. Either way the UFC landscape is changing tmr. The thing is I have started to like Sonnen, when he is not fighting Anderson Silva i'm cheering for the guy.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> ....Anderson's anger I feel is very real and I don't fault him for that. Chael pisses me off and he isn't even talking about me.
> 
> Honestly I am tired off this whole affair. I'm almost to the point of just not wanting to watch the damn fight. At all. The Chael fans and Chael have done more to hurt my love of this sport than anything else I can think of.
> 
> Tomorrow night we are getting a rematch between possibly the GOAT of mma and a felon who cheated in their last fight to almost beat him. It's a god damned joke. And the sport of mma is the ******* punchline.


Lol. Well if you're feeling this way, imagine how anderson feels. I wouldn't want to be on Chael's bad side. That's a guy that can mess with your head. 

Then again, I'm not too sure I'd want to fight a mad crazed Silva either.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

BTW

With that shoulder that Anderson did to Sonnen. Now its Anderson that's more in Sonnen's head. He punched him with a shoulder to the face for FREE. Plus, he got nothing from him back lol

Imagine some1 punches you in the face, and you do nothing, or lets say you COULDN'T do ANYTHING LoL


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Waaa waaa, big deal.. Biggest fight in recent history, let them get fired up.


----------



## capcom1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol at the Sonnen nut huggers taking the moral high ground , Where were all your morals when he was fiddling the system and jacking up , Anyhoo , Wont matter much after tomorrow , You will have to jump on someone else's nuts


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

capcom1 said:


> Lol at the Sonnen nut huggers taking the moral high ground , Where were all your morals when he was fiddling the system and jacking up , Anyhoo , Wont matter much after tomorrow , You will have to jump on someone else's nuts


you don't have to be a sonnen fan to know hitting someone in the face at a weigh-in fan is a bad idea. Where do you people keep coming from with this nonsense?


don't answer that, it's rhetorical


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why do Chael's groupies think that he's a LeBron like figure where every action he does is going to be scrutinized.

This dude has done nothing but bring the criticism to himself. Him bumping into Silva isn't going to change my opinion one bit of the guy.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

LMFAO at each and every one of you that's saying he deserves to be fined and it was "classless". Chael has been talking s**t about Anderson's personal life for a longtime now and when he gives him a slight shoulder he's the classless one. Oh and before you give me a big speech about how its to sell the fight,save it. Disrespecting another man's family and closest friends is flat out disrespectful regardless of how you look at it. Personally I think Anderson just wanted to show Chael he can't wait to get in there with him, and that in turn shows the fans just how personal this fight actually is. Some of you people on here are completely hypocritical over crap like this and it's just hilarious how you let some things go and then little instances like this get you going.



demoman993 said:


> If they don't fine Anderson for doing this we're going to have lots of guys doing this. It doesn't have to be like 25% of his purse but something that is enough to get all the fighters attention.
> 
> Any of you that are naive obviously are ignorant to *the fact that Anderson aimed that shoulder at his chin hoping it would drop him or knock him off balance* He wants to embarrass Chael and he's going about it the wrong way.
> 
> Anyways I'm sure I'll get flamed for that but the fact of the matter is that this needs to be addressed in a clear manner that this isn't acceptable or this kind of stuff will keep happening until it blows up.


Why yes, Anderson threw his shoulder at Chael to try and "knock him down" because your Silva's brain and you know exactly what was going threw his mind at the time right? I wish I could make up stuff too. Infact I bet Chael was going to do the same thing but Anderson beat him too the punch,or in this case shoulder. Just because I think so. Get a grip.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I cant believe we have MMA fans that are crying about a little should bump. you got to be kidding me!

That's the whole point of the stare down and Dana is loving it. More hype to an already hyped up fight. 

As long as a brawl doesn't break out stuff like that is perfect. Go check out Wandy vs Rampage 3 weigh in.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually thought it was funny. Certainly a bit surprised, but this goes to show how fired up he is. That alone probably increased buy sales by another couple thousand. At the end of the day Chael did have some retribution comin' back to him no? 

I think this is gonna be a five round torture fest...I have NO IDEA what or how it's going to go down tmr other than we will ALL BE GLUED TO THE TV watching one of the greatest rematches in UFC history. Chael put him to the test in their first bout. I believe Anderson will be looking to return the favor.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Seriously guys this is turning into borderline Sherdog. If anyone didn't expect something crazy to happen after the press conference than idk what you guys are watching and I didn't see it as a big deal if anyone did than go watch golf.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I tend to believe in the age old adage that if the fighter doesn't cry about it, neither should I. 

Chael took it on the chin, literally, didn't back down, and I dare say it got him fired up. No harm done, to Sonnen or the sport.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana should have a post UFC 100 Lesnar type talk with Anderson. I don't think that's okay for the sport. Just wait one more day for ****s sake.

No one should be fined. It was minimal, but could set the tone for other fighters to mimic if nothing is done about it.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

You expect anything more? This is Anderson Silva we're talking about here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not that big of a deal. typical show of class from Silva. I wouldn`t expect any more.










it`s fun to watch his fans explain it.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Dana should have a post UFC 100 Lesnar type talk with Anderson. I don't think that's okay for the sport. Just wait one more day for ****s sake.
> 
> No one should be fined. It was minimal, but could set the tone for other fighters to mimic if nothing is done about it.


Brock Lesnar flipped off the crowd and diss one of there major sponsors during the biggest UFC event. Not only that but their competitor got free publicity. When stuff like this happens in boxing it sells fight, Dana probably loves this stuff as a promoter.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Brock Lesnar flipped off the crowd and diss one of there major sponsors during the biggest UFC event. Not only that but their competitor got free publicity. When stuff like this happens in boxing it sells fight, Dana probably loves this stuff as a promoter.


Eh. Dana hates the idea of fighters fighting outside of the cage. Even a shoulder punch is too much. Dana didn't look happy after it happened.

I do find it funny people talk about it being classless though. Chael has gone beyond classless prior to this fight. Both guys have now crossed the line.

Just settle it in the cage.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Well.. we've already amassed 11 pages of discussion about said incident. I'd say it's excellent for promotional purposes. There are currently 15 members and 31 guests viewing this thread, probably the most active thread i've seen in a while.

Anderson is angry with Chael and he wants to knock his head off his shoulders. That shoulder, IMO was thrown with amazing efficiency, and had a lot more power than what a lot of you would think. The way Chael had to adjust his jaw when Joe spoke to him solidified that for me. 

I don't think Anderson shouldered Chael with the intention to sell more PPVs but it will definitely have that effect. The UFC Hype Machine is always running.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

That was uncalled for, but I think it worked very well to hype the fight, at least it worked for me.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I was already hyped prior to this. I was even excited at the weight ins before the staredown.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


>


lulz at Chael stealing Big Foot's jaw warm up before talking to Joe and Seagul holding Anderson back.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hilarious people making excuses for this...the I get hit like that or I see this all the time in my BJJ class, it was just a chest bump, just tapped him.

If this was a low level fighter, he would be canned, if this was Chael Sonnen, he would be flamed on this forum like no other, but hey...its Anderson Silva, let him do what he wants.

Regardless if Chael didn't say anything, neither did Koschek right after he got punched by Daley. Now I know these two are totally different, but like I said, if this was anyone but Silva, this place would on fire for some type of discipline.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> lulz at Chael stealing Big Foot's jaw warm up before talking to Joe and Seagul holding Anderson back.


HAHA not bad not bad...Big Foot's was WAY more ridiculous, mostly because of the fact that he looks like a shaved ape.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Hilarious people making excuses for this...the I get hit like that or I see this all the time in my BJJ class, it was just a chest bump, just tapped him.
> 
> If this was a low level fighter, he would be canned, if this was Chael Sonnen, he would be flamed on this forum like no other, but hey...its Anderson Silva, let him do what he wants.
> 
> Regardless if Chael didn't say anything, neither did Koschek right after he got punched by Daley. Now I know these two are totally different, but like I said, if this was anyone but Silva, this place would on fire for some type of discipline.



Yes, because Silva is such a beloved fighter that everyone goes to bat for.

Silva is just a guy that even people who aren't his staunch supporters just defend as if he's some sort of Fedor-esque figure.

No one has ever tried to find unreasonable fault in Silva for the last half decade...nope.

Never labeled him arrogant through nothing more than trite translations, never overtly rooted against him in every single fight.

Never found fault in his incredible reign of dominance to the point of absurdity(see the criticism of the Cote and Leites wins)....putting him on a level of expectation higher than anyone in the sports history.

This has never happened.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What Anderson did was down right pathetic. He is one day away from getting 25minutes to put his hands on Chael. But instead he cheap shots him like a little bitch the day before. Im starting to think Chael was correct when he said Anderson is trying to get himself disqualified. Down right pathetic...

He should certainly be fined. You are NOT allowed to hit someone during the weigh ins. Anderson Silva broke a rule and did it like a little bitch. His punishment should be a fine. And thats being lenient tbh.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Hilarious people making excuses for this...the I get hit like that or I see this all the time in my BJJ class, it was just a chest bump, just tapped him.
> 
> If this was a low level fighter, he would be canned, if this was Chael Sonnen, he would be flamed on this forum like no other, but hey...its Anderson Silva, let him do what he wants.
> 
> Regardless if Chael didn't say anything, neither did Koschek right after he got punched by Daley. Now I know these two are totally different, but like I said, if* this was anyone but Silva, this place would on fire for some type of discipline.*


How about Jon Jones during the Vera weighing?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

It would have been pretty funny had that shoulder bump broke Chael Sonnens Jaw.

Just imagine...

"Fights off!! Anderson Silva going to prison for assault. Chaels Jaw broken before fight starts but not how you expect"

hahaha


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If a one inch shoulder broke Sonnen's jaw, he's going to have a tremendous amount of problems once Silva starts throwing kicks and punches. 

Also, the butthurt is tremendous with you, sir.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

what people don't understand is that silva is a marketing genius. between this and the threats earlier in the week, he has just doubled the buy rate. people who know him always say what a nice guy he is. this very angry and violent brazilian persona is an act to sell the fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> It would have been pretty funny had that shoulder bump broke Chael Sonnens Jaw.
> 
> Just imagine...
> 
> ...


lol u can't really go to jail for a pre fight brawl can you? Mike Tyson bit a man's leg, assault several reports down right comment that would make Chael look like a sin. Then went out and fought the next day.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

The irony of the chael fanboys talking about "class" is endless.

He got what he deserved and tomorrow he'll receive the rest of it. Plain and simple.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

This night has taught me something. That I don't give a **** who wins tomorrow as long as everybody shuts the **** up. Sonnen fanboys and Anderson fanboys alike. Both sides are ******* stupid at this point. Both purposefully trying to irritate the other like 2 kids on the playground.

I will just say this: thanks to the fans I have never disliked this sport the way I do now.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffer's reaction was funny :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> This night has taught me something. That I don't give a **** who wins tomorrow as long as everybody shuts the **** up. Sonnen fanboys and Anderson fanboys alike. Both sides are ******* stupid at this point. Both purposefully trying to irritate the other like 2 kids on the playground.
> 
> I will just say this: thanks to the fans I have never disliked this sport the way I do now.


You should probably get off internet message boards then and kick back and enjoy the fights. :confused03:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> What Anderson did was down right pathetic. He is one day away from getting 25minutes to put his hands on Chael. But instead he cheap shots him like a little bitch the day before. Im starting to think Chael was correct when he said Anderson is trying to get himself disqualified. Down right pathetic...
> 
> He should certainly be fined. You are NOT allowed to hit someone during the weigh ins. Anderson Silva broke a rule and did it like a little bitch. His punishment should be a fine. And thats being lenient tbh.


I think you're blowing it out of proportion just a little bit man. Think back to all of the ridiculous and cruel shit that has come out of Sonnen's mouth over the years. To me that is worse than a shoulder shrug. 

And if Anderson really wanted to get himself DQ'd he woulda head butted Chael's nose into his brain.....so no...he is not trying to get DQ'd. He is just fed up...and I don't blame the guy at all. 

Can't wait till this fight!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Silva's just salty because of the way the first fight went. He's going in with a chip on his shoulder....which is a bit interesting because it's something we haven't seen before.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> lol u can't really go to jail for a pre fight brawl can you? Mike Tyson bit a man's leg, assault several reports down right comment that would make Chael look like a sin. Then went out and fought the next day.


But it wouldnt be a Brawl.

If Anderson breaks Chaels chin even if its a Shoulder Shrug then thats still full blown assault. If Anderson broke a guys chin on the streets for no reason then he would probably go to jail. It would be the same concept. Especially if Chael tries to pursue it. A broken chin isnt exactly a small injury like a bite.

but thats beside the point. Just imagine if Chaels chin broke because of that shoulder shrug. Hahahahaha
Such a small action would create such a big problem for everyone involved. And Chael would be so embarrassed lol.

And all that hype for the fight would disappear in the time it takes to shoulder shrug someone XD
And you know Anderson would be thinking "Oh **** why did i have to do that" haha


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> But it wouldnt be a Brawl.
> 
> If Anderson breaks Chaels chin even if its a Shoulder Shrug then thats still full blown assault. If Anderson broke a guys chin on the streets for no reason then he would probably go to jail. It would be the same concept. Especially if Chael tries to pursue it. A broken chin isnt exactly a small injury like a bite.
> 
> ...


lol that would be embarrassing as hell, but it would be embarrassing if Silva lost tmr. A part of me thinks win or lose he might retire after tmr's fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He should. He's old as dirt and his body is falling apart.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> What Anderson did was down right pathetic. He is one day away from getting 25minutes to put his hands on Chael. But instead he cheap shots him like a little bitch the day before. *Im starting to think Chael was correct when he said Anderson is trying to get himself disqualified.* Down right pathetic...
> 
> He should certainly be fined. You are NOT allowed to hit someone during the weigh ins. Anderson Silva broke a rule and did it like a little bitch. His punishment should be a fine. And thats being lenient tbh.


*Facepalm* Anderson is the most dominant fighter in the history of the best company in the sport. He has made great fighters look like amateurs, he took everything Chael had for him in the last fight with little noticeable damage and now we are really going to start assuming he must be afraid of a guy who fought the perfect fight (landing over 300 punches) against him but still lost? Above all things, I don't even think Chael believes most of the things he says, so for anyone else to is really just embarrassing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> I think you're blowing it out of proportion just a little bit man. Think back to all of the ridiculous and cruel shit that has come out of Sonnen's mouth over the years. To me that is worse than a shoulder shrug.
> 
> And if Anderson really wanted to get himself DQ'd he woulda head butted Chael's nose into his brain.....so no...he is not trying to get DQ'd. He is just fed up...and I don't blame the guy at all.
> 
> Can't wait till this fight!


I know everything Chael has done and said. I also think Chael deserves worse then a shoulder Shrug. But the thing is NONE of that should matter. If Chael EVER cheap shotted Anderson in any sort of manner thats probably when id switch from liking the guy to disliking him. They are there to weigh in and then face off. You arnt allowed to strike someone in any way. ESPECIALLY because Anderson knows Chael is going to be bound by the rules to not strike him back. Had Chael been allowed to strike Anderson back then id be perfectly fine with what Anderson did. But dont do a cheap shot knowing the guy wont do anything back due to the situation. Thats down right bitch shit.

Id have more respect for Anderson had he done it away from the UFC where Chael can retaliate.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He should. He's old as dirt and his body is falling apart.


yes but his last two fights he looked like he has not lost anything. His speed is still there and he is just a lethal as he was five years ago.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> *Facepalm* Anderson is the most dominant fighter in the history of the best company in the sport. He has made great fighters look like amateurs, he took everything Chael had for him in the last fight with little noticeable damage and now we are really going to start assuming he must be afraid of a guy who fought the perfect fight (landing over 300 punches) against him but still lost? Above all things, I don't even think Chael believes most of the things he says, so for anyone else to is really just embarrassing.


Except we have completely different outlooks on what happened in their previous fight. I saw Anderson Silva get his ass beat for 23minutes and then pull of a miracle sub. YES Anderson would want to avoid that and keep his legacy intact. listen to how you praised him. Thats certainly worth keeping.



And btw i said "Im starting to think" because i wasnt that serious with the comment. Otherwise i would have said that i believe Anderson did it to get disqualified.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Above all things in this argument is the most important thing everyone is overlooking. Think of yourselves in Anderson's shoes. He has an enormous amount of pressure on himself just for being who he is, then you have a guy who finally brought a fight too you the first time around disrespect everything you grow up around after you bowed to him after the match. Silva is human. Alot of people make mistakes when their emotions get the best of them. It wasn't a great thing to do but to say he's trying to be DQ'd because of it or he should be cut/fined are being very untrue their own ability to do wrong.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Above all things in this argument is the most important thing everyone is overlooking. Think of yourselves in Anderson's shoes. He has an enormous amount of pressure on himself just for being who he is, then you have a guy who finally brought a fight too you the first time around disrespect everything you grow up around after you bowed to him after the match. Silva is human. Alot of people make mistakes when their emotions get the best of them. It wasn't a great thing to do *but to say he's trying to be DQ'd because of it or he should be cut/fined are being very untrue their own ability to do wrong.*


You are crying over a side comment way more then you should. Cant believe you are so upset about it.

I was half joking with the comment. I dont actually think Anderson wants to get himself disqualified or he WOULD have.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You are crying over a side comment way more then you should. Cant believe you are so upset about it.


I used it as an example. My entire point in that post is about something much bigger then that comment. Maybe that part went over your head, if so I apologize and would gladly clear it up with you over PM if you need so.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> I used it as an example. My entire point in that post is about something much bigger then that comment. Maybe that part went over your head, if so I apologize and would gladly clarify with you over PM if you need so.


I read your whole post but then it closed out with "BUT TO SAY THIS"

So basically you were making a big deal about it.

And yeah PM me and talk about it more plz.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I read your whole post but then it closed out with "BUT TO SAY THIS"
> 
> So basically you were making a big deal about it.
> 
> And yeah PM me and talk about it more plz.



Somebody's getting awfully hostile over me pointing out something I disagree with. It's your opinion, your entitled to it and I'm just as entitled to mine.


Anyway, people really like to forget how respectful Anderson was after the first fight with Chael. He bowed, hugged, and talked him up in his post fight interview. The trash talk could have stopped there (though I understand it is for promotional purposes) but Chael actually got even more personal with it and attacked Silva's wife. That's why I don't see why anyone else here wouldn't feel as pissed as Anderson clearly is. If anyone were to do that around my wife I'd probably be very upset myself. Especially since Chael really can't know her very well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Somebody's getting awfully hostile over me pointing out something I disagree with. It's your opinion, your entitled to it and I'm just as entitled to mine.
> 
> 
> Anyway, people really like to forget how respectful Anderson was after the first fight with Chael. He bowed, hugged, and talked him up in his post fight interview. The trash talk could have stopped there (though I understand it is for promotional purposes) but Chael actually got even more personal with it and attacked Silva's wife. That's why I don't see why anyone else here wouldn't feel as pissed as Anderson clearly is. If anyone were to do that around my wife I'd probably be very upset myself. Especially since Chael really can't know her very well.


yeah im the hostile one...


Chael Sonnen was very respectful to Anderson after the fight also. Did you already forget the stuff he said in the post fight conference???


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I know everything Chael has done and said. I also think Chael deserves worse then a shoulder Shrug. But the thing is NONE of that should matter. If Chael EVER cheap shotted Anderson in any sort of manner thats probably when id switch from liking the guy to disliking him. They are there to weigh in and then face off. You arnt allowed to strike someone in any way. ESPECIALLY because Anderson knows Chael is going to be bound by the rules to not strike him back. Had Chael been allowed to strike Anderson back then id be perfectly fine with what Anderson did. But dont do a cheap shot knowing the guy wont do anything back due to the situation. Thats down right bitch shit.
> 
> Id have more respect for Anderson had he done it away from the UFC where Chael can retaliate.


If anything this just further proves how pissed off Anderson really is and how much he really wants to murder Sonnen. It's easy for us to sit here and say he deserves a fine and it's a bitch move yada yada yada...but at the end of the day how would one of us react if in the same situation dealing with as much pressure? Considering all of the circumstances and the history these guys have, I am really not too surprised or upset that it happened. I doubt there will be a fine for this.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> yeah im the hostile one...
> 
> 
> Chael Sonnen was very respectful to Anderson after the fight also. Did you already forget the stuff he said in the post fight conference???



Even so, he got right back to his old ways shortly thereafter. Saying good things about somebody and then turning around to talk even more s**t about them later doesn't make you a respectable person. It makes you two-faced. I like Chael, but if I were put in Anderson's position I would be chomping at the bit to do something about it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> If anything this just further proves how pissed off Anderson really is and how much he really wants to murder Sonnen. It's easy for us to sit here and say he deserves a fine and it's a bitch move yada yada yada...but at the end of the day how would one of us react if in the same situation dealing with as much pressure? Considering all of the circumstances and the history these guys have, I am really not too surprised or upset that it happened. I doubt there will be a fine for this.


Im not upset or surprised it just makes me think less of Anderson. Its easy to cheap shot someone knowing you are going to be protected right after. Thats the part i find pathetic and thats why i think Anderson should be fined. Chael was struck then having no way to defend himself against it EXCEPT risking the fight falling out by swinging at Anderson. Even then the people were in there so fast that Chael would not have had a chance to swing. So i do believe cheap shotting a (IN THIS SITUATION) defenseless guy is fine worthy.




Sterl said:


> Even so, he got right back to his old ways shortly thereafter. Saying good things about somebody and then turning around to talk even more s**t about them later doesn't make you a respectable person. It makes you two-faced. I like Chael, but if I were put in Anderson's position I would be chomping at the bit to do something about it.


Anderson Silva shortly after also talked crap about chael and his TRT problem. Same with Ed Soares. 

Chael was certainly disrespectful and way more then Anderson BUT it doesnt give Anderson the right to shoulder shrug someone in the jaw when they are not going to be in a position to defend themselves.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not upset or surprised it just makes me think less of Anderson. Its easy to cheap shot someone knowing you are going to be protected right after. Thats the part i find pathetic and thats why i think Anderson should be fined. Chael was struck with having no way to defend himself against it EXCEPT risking the fighting falling out by swinging at Anderson. Even then the people were in there so fast that Chael would no have had a chance. So i do believe cheap shotting a (IN THIS SITUATION) defenseless guy is fine worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when is the truth talking crap, also the man had his hands up.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Since when is the truth talking crap, also the man had his hands up.


I could say alot of truthful things that are also disrespectful and crap talking.


As i pointed out

He could have taken a punch but then he would be risking the fight not happening. Thus Sonnen swinging in retaliation is extremely unlikely and unWISE. So in the situation they were in Chael really was in no position to defend himself. Unless he wanted risking the fight and his shot at the title. Do you understand what im saying???

Anderson Silva knew Chael would have to just take it and he was in no danger of being struck back.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not upset or surprised it just makes me think less of Anderson. Its easy to cheap shot someone knowing you are going to be protected right after. Thats the part i find pathetic and thats why i think Anderson should be fined. Chael was struck then having no way to defend himself against it EXCEPT risking the fight falling out by swinging at Anderson. Even then the people were in there so fast that Chael would not have had a chance to swing. So i do believe cheap shotting a (IN THIS SITUATION) defenseless guy is fine worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I just take unnecessary comments about a man's wife more seriously then Anderson having a problem with his opponent having multiple times the legal limit of testosterone pumping threw his veins. Priorities I guess. Oh and about Chael not being able to defend himself, I don't think Anderson's family or anyone living in Brazil are in any position to defend themselves from his rants. Geographically or physically.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I could say alot of truthful things that are also disrespectful and crap talking.
> 
> 
> As i pointed out
> ...


lol i understand everything ur saying, i'm just messing with you. I was gonna say he whisper to Chael that he's gonna bump him to sell the fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Everybody understands what you are saying. It's just that no one cares. Christ! We get it. Anderson did something to Chael that he whole heartedly deserved and his fans are getting their panties in a ******* twist. 

Should he have done it? No. Can we understand why he did it? Yes. Should all the fanboys on both sides shut up now? Yes.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> I guess I just take unnecessary comments about a man's wife more seriously then Anderson having a problem with his opponent having multiple times the legal limit of testosterone pumping threw his veins. Priorities I guess. Oh and about Chael not being able to defend himself, *I don't think Anderson's family or anyone living in Brazil are in any position to defend themselves from his rants. *Geographically or physically.


Lmao... wtf. You serious?

your attempt at trolling or what??



marcthegame said:


> lol i understand everything ur saying, i'm just messing with you. I was gonna say he whisper to Chael that he's gonna bump him to sell the fight.


I am curious what he said to Chael when he leans over to the right and yells something at Chael. (Happened shortly after the shrug).

I imagine something like "YOUR DEAD!'





deadmanshand said:


> Everybody understands what you are saying. It's just that no one cares. Christ! We get it. Anderson did something to Chael that he whole heartedly deserved and his fans are getting their panties in a ******* twist.
> 
> Should he have done it? No. Can we understand why he did it? Yes. Should all the fanboys on both sides shut up now? Yes.


Lol sounds like you actually DONT understand what i was saying. Its fine... wernt you saying you hate the sport now anyway??? What are you still doing here. The fans that made you hate the sport are AT this forum. Seems like there is no reason for you to stick around. Those 2 things are mmaforum. Fans/Sport...


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LMAO

I can't believe people are calling for the guy's fighting purse to be deducted for that. Seriously, **** off, it's a combat sport, there are emotions involved, and Chael has been trolling Anderson for years...literally YEARS. Quit being ******* babies and man up, Anderson's had enough of this moron and he's going to lay him out tomorrow shoulder bump or not.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

marcthegame said:


>


That's all good, but where is the gif of Mike Easton's "excitement".

Seriously though that's the cheap shot I thought we were talking about.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao... wtf. You serious?
> 
> your attempt at trolling or what??



Actually no. I'm not sure if you have followed Chael for the past couple years, but he's had more then one interview where he talks down the country of Brazil. He grossly overestimates all the issues that the country has (while every country has its fair share of problems) and more recently began to attack Anderson's family. Physical altercations (although that shoulder wasn't even hard) and slandering are both problems. Although it's not surprising for a Chael fanboy to not want to see that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Actually no. I'm not sure if you have followed Chael for the past couple years, but he's had more then one interview where he talks down the country of Brazil. He grossly overestimates all the issues that the country has (while every country has its fair share of problems) and more recently began to attack Anderson's family. Physical altercations (although that shoulder wasn't even hard) and slandering are both problems. Although it's not surprising for a Chael fanboy to not want to see that.


Lol jesus...

Neither Andersons wife nor the country of Brazil are NOT able to retaliate. Both of them can talk crap about Chael the same way Chael talked crap about them. How you compare that to this is funny. I still think your trolling me with that comment.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol jesus...
> 
> Neither Andersons wife nor the country of Brazil are NOT able to retaliate. Both of them can talk crap about Chael the same way Chael talked crap about them. How you compare that to this is funny. I still think your trolling me with that comment.


So you expect Silva's wife to go on camera and badmouth Chael? Who the hell is going to listen too anything she says. Everyone knows she isn't involved with Chael in really anyway so anything she says will instantly be seen as untrue. It doesn't work the other way around. What Chael says has much more meaning the MMA community then she does. Same goes with Brazil. The MMA community is important because those are the people who will see the insults most.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> So you expect Silva's wife to go on camera and badmouth Chael? Who the hell is going to listen too anything she says. *Everyone knows she isn't involved with Chael in really anyway so anything she says will instantly be seen as untrue.* It doesn't work the other way around. What Chael says has much more meaning the MMA community then she does. Same goes with Brazil. The MMA community is important because those are the people who will see the insults most.


Are you kidding me???

Had Anderson Silva wife created a video and said something like "If Chael slaps me in the ass im going to put him in a triangle choke and submit him" the whole MMA world would know about it. People in Brazil HAVE retaliated and i know PLENTY of stuff the Brazilians say about Chael and so does everyone here.

And you think people think the stuff Chael says is true??? What ******* planet do you live on bro?

Your either trolling or are coming up with dumb shit just to further argue.

Yeah people really believe the Nogs tried to feed a carrot to a bus. :sarcastic06:


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> Anderson Silva shoulders Chael in the face at the weigh-ins.
> 
> Thought it was a total cheap shot and hope Dana fines him some of his purse. I'm thinking 10-15 percent to send a message that hitting another guy at the weigh-ins is not okay.
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't read any further than the first post, so while I didn't read to confirm, I doubt I am the only one that thinks this is a complete waste of energy. I mean, really. Are you serious?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Are you kidding me???
> 
> Had Anderson Silva wife created a video and said something like "If Chael slaps me in the ass im going to put him in a triangle choke and submit him" the whole MMA world would know about it. People in Brazil HAVE retaliated and i know PLENTY of stuff the Brazilians say about Chael and so does everyone here.
> 
> And you think people think the stuff Chael says is true??? What ******* planet do you live on bro?


I didn't say it was necessarily viewed as true, but it influences alot more people then anything Anderson's wife or the people of Brazil are capable of. Guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> I didn't say it was necessarily viewed as true, but it influences alot more people then anything Anderson's wife or the people of Brazil are capable of. Guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one.


Your giving Chael way too much credit. Even us fans dont really give a shit what he says or let him sway our opinions on anything.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Your giving Chael way too much credit. Even us fans dont really give a shit what he says or let him sway our opinions on anything.


Knowledgeable fans, no. But there are always people who will. Obviously that comment about Nog everyone knows isn't true, but talking down Nogueria BJJ can scar it's image for example.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sterl said:


> Knowledgeable fans, no. But there are always people who will. Obviously that comment about Nog everyone knows isn't true, but talking down Nogueria BJJ can scar it's image for example.


I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it.

.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

ha silva is desperately looking for a way out of the fight. by dq, anything!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

footodors said:


> ha silva is desperately looking for a way out of the fight. by dq, anything!


Careful! Sterl might hear you. :confused05:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Fine him? For a freakin shoulder bump? Gimme a break...


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

footodors said:


> ha silva is desperately looking for a way out of the fight. by dq, anything!


I can't take you Chael fans any more seriously than I can take him.

Please oh please, for the future of all mankind, Please tell me you don't really believe that.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Classless move from Anderson.


HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!

OH MY GOD!!! I'm not kidding, I guenuinely laughed outloud when I read this. Such a huge Chael Sonnen fan actually called another human being "classless"...

Thanks LyotoLegion!!! You are the man, it's been a bit of a day and I needed that!

And seriously, Anderson is actually giving Chael some of his own medicine and the "Sonnen army" is up in arms. I'm truly sad that 24 hours from now this will all be over! One of the most entertaining times in MMA history.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!HA!!! HA!!! HA!!!
> 
> OH MY GOD!!! I'm not kidding, I guenuinely laughed outloud when I read this. Such a huge Chael Sonnen fan actually called another human being "classless"...
> 
> ...


this kind of arrogance, this kind of self-flattery thinly veiled as humour is pathetic. It's the basest kind of passive aggressive douche-baggery, do not come in here with this crap again. 

I don't say this because I support either fighter, I say it because it's so god damned annoying and pathetic to act this way. People will despise you in real life if you act so childish.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

A lot of you would probably not feel the same way if someone bad mouthed your family and country like Chael has Anderson's.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Careful! Sterl might hear you. :confused05:


Your an absolute troll. This argument was over well over an hour ago and then you attempt to start it again with that. Yup not biting. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Your an absolute troll. This argument was over well over an hour ago and then you attempt to start it again with that. Yup not biting. Enjoy your evening.


Lol what kind of argument was that supposed to start??? I was just making a light joke. Get some thicker skin buddy and dont be so sensitive drama queen haha. 
And there was nothing to bite yet you took a fat mouthful and with your mouthful you said "Im not chewing anything!". 

Impressive and funny.

I hope you enjoy your evening as well.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> A lot of you would probably not feel the same way if someone bad mouthed your family and country like Chael has Anderson's.


I would say that was bad, however hearing that Anderson made ethnic slurs against Maia during his fight puts him as the less classy of the two.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Silva must have spent countless hours with Seagal practicing that move in the gym.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> Silva must have spent countless hours with Seagal practicing that move in the gym.


That was the secret move that Seagal thought was illegal and then when they found out it wasnt he taught it to him. You are going to see an interview of Seagal claiming he invented that move very soon.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Silva's asking for it... ;d


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> [
> And seriously, Anderson is actually giving Chael some of his own medicine and the "Sonnen army" is up in arms. I'm truly sad that 24 hours from now this will all be over! One of the most entertaining times in MMA history.


How was that 'giving Chael some of his own medicine?' All Chael has done is say ridiculous shit. He's never gotten physical with Silva (outside the octagon). If Silva wanted to give Chael some of his own medicine, he would have talked about how fat Americans are or how he purposely waited until the 5th round to finish the fight. Crazy stuff like that, not hit him in the face.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This whole thread is pure Mary Poppins.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I for one wait with bated breath to glimpse Silva's merciless shoulder strike attack from the bottom.

:thumbsup:



SideWays222 said:


> That was the secret move that Seagal thought was illegal and then when they found out it wasnt he taught it to him. You are going to see an interview of Seagal claiming he invented that move very soon.


Bah, can't rep you.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you imagine the furore if Bisping did that?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

gazh said:


> Can you imagine the furore if Bisping did that?


If a dude insults Bispings family, friends and country with every second sentence, I would expect far more from Mike.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> If a dude insults Bispings family, friends and country with every second sentence, I would expect far more from Mike.


It's no excuse for what Anderson did though, he only has to wait 24 hours to do it legally.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> He paid his dues for both those infractions and neither have anything to do with this cheap shot.
> 
> If your going to try to make a sound argument to condone the behavior at least cite some of the disgusting quotes he said about Brazil or Anderson's wife instead of trolling Chael fans on irrelevant points.


He has paid nothing. He continues to cheat with a quack certificate for his poor "condition" and is not undergoing any sort of random testing to ensure he is not cycling like 400:1 during training time. He is an unrepentant cheating slob. 

And yes, the disgusting things he said about Anderson's wife, Brazil and poor people compound his actions. 

His cheating and baiting have everything to do with this shot. So it's ok if Sonnen breaks a MAJOR rule of the sport and almost beats a guy with a HEAVY unfair advantage (like 16 times the normal) and that's ok even defended by his fans. But Anderson gets pissed after all this cheating and baiting, and gives him a little shoulder shrug during weigh ins (much more minor rule than what Chael broke) but ohhhh that's crazy, what a dick Anderson is.

I'm glad Chael and his fans had their cheap laughs. Playtime is over, and Chael deserves everything he gets from this point on. I will laugh as Anderson smashes the hopes, cheap thrills and hypocrisy of Chael fans right into the ground tomorrow.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like how people are up in arms over Silva being "classless" and a "douche" due to _slapping_ Sonnen with his shoulder and him being a bit aggressive towards Sonnen lately...

The tables have turned, the bully is now being bullied - and it's quite entertaining


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

gazh said:


> Can you imagine the furore if Bisping did that?


I can imagine the excuses Bisping fans will come up with. But a shoulder strike isn't really a huge step up from injuring a handicapped rival in practice to secure a six figure contract, slurring homosexuals, or assaulting corner-men. 

If all he does is shoulder strike Alan Belcher I'd applaud him for his growth as a person.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

John8204 said:


> injuring a handicapped rival in practice to secure a six figure contract, slurring homosexuals, or assaulting corner-men.


The way you say it almost makes me wish I had those things on my resume. :thumbsup:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Last time to shine for Silva, nobody will be interested in him once he loses his fake belt.
Someone doesnt understand that he has to thank Sonnen for reviving his career.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> Last time to shine for Silva, nobody will be interested in him once he loses his fake belt.
> Someone doesnt understand that he has to thank Sonnen for reviving his career.


Chael, you should be getting some sleep. You have a big fight ahead of you tomorrow


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> This whole thread is pure Mary Poppins.


I'm not sure what that means but I agree.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Excuse me are we saying the racist cheater that talks about another man wife, the greatest human being in the world is the victim here..........Buhahahaha


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> Last time to shine for Silva, nobody will be interested in him once he loses his fake belt.
> Someone doesnt understand that he has to thank Sonnen for reviving his career.


Yes he took the fake belt from Rich "ACE" Franklin, then he defended it against fake opponents:
1- Nate Marquardt
2- Rich Franklin (2nd time)
3- Dan Henderson
4- Patrick Côté
5- Thales Leites
6- Demian Maia
7- Chael "The Lamer" Sonnen
8- Vitor Belfort
9- Yushin Okami

All those are pure Lamers. Non of them is a world class fighter. That's why Chael, and only him revived Anderson's career!!!

I really think not only Sonnen has mental issues, but lots of his fans too!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

'Sonnen army'

'Silva nuthuggers' 

Frankly, you're all getting annoying. I'll see you all once this fight is (mercifully) over.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

rul3z said:


> Yes he took the fake belt from Rich "ACE" Franklin, then he defended it against fake opponents:
> 1- Nate Marquardt
> 2- Rich Franklin (2nd time)
> 3- Dan Henderson
> ...


. 

You forgot about that TUF Champion I think Travis Luther or something like that. That's the toughest opponent he ever had...........


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

johnnyblaze1009 said:


> .
> 
> You forgot about that TUF Champion I think Travis Luther or something like that. That's the toughest opponent he ever had...........


That wasn't a title fight. Travis didn't make weight.

And for me? The toughest opponent in MW division will always be the "ACE" Rich Franklin. A very respectable fighter, and the best among all others IMO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> 'Sonnen army'
> 
> 'Silva nuthuggers'
> 
> Frankly, you're all getting annoying. I'll see you all once this fight is (mercifully) over.


What we need is a draw.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> What we need is a draw.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> What we need is a draw.


Some men just want to watch the world burn...


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

After thousands of verbal cheap shots...the Sonnenite's are pissed at one tiny physical one....LMAO


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Classless move from Anderson.


Your favorite fighter is CHAEL SONNEN and you're talking about class? 

Ugh


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> After thousands of verbal cheap shots...the Sonnenite's are pissed at one tiny physical one....LMAO


I don't think that's the point. As a fan of both Sonnen and Silva I try to look at this objectively.

Switch the scenario here. Are you saying the Silva fan boys wouldn't be screaming bloody murder if Sonnen pulled the same move? We'd be hearing how classy and professional Silva is for not retaliating. We'd be hearing how big of a douche bag Sonnen is. But because it was the other way around, it's no big deal?

I guess cheap shots during weigh ins are okay if you're an ass sometimes?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't think that's the point. As a fan of both Sonnen and Silva I try to look at this objectively.
> 
> Switch the scenario here. Are you saying the Silva fan boys wouldn't be screaming bloody murder if Sonnen pulled the same move? We'd be hearing how classy and professional Silva is for not retaliating. We'd be hearing how big of a douche bag Sonnen is. But because it was the other way around, it's no big deal?
> 
> I guess cheap shots during weigh ins are okay if you're an ass sometimes?


The difference is its expected from Chael. If that was Chael people would say"he's just tryign to get under Anderson's skin" 

Damned if you do damned if you don't. And he tried to chest bump him but Chael's chin was low so he hit his chin. Not defending it but thats what happened


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Dana White kicked Paul Daley out of the UFC for life after he punched Koschek in the face after there fight for holding him down and calling him the n-bomb. 

If Dana doesn't penalize Anderson in any way for running up to Chael and shouldering him in the face at the weigh in its a bit hypocritical don't you think?


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

There are so many babies here asking for Anderson to be punished. After all the crap Chael did... that little shoulder tap is nothing!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a storm in a teacup. Yeah it was wrong for Silva to do it but hey it was Wrong for Sonnen to go on a 18 month incredibly offensive, personal and racist tirade against Silva.

Nate Diaz a similar thing to Cerrone. This is fighting not everyone is going to be professional and respectful all the time, you can't really expect Silva to be given what's gone before from Sonnen.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Crester said:


> There are so many babies here asking for Anderson to be punished. After all the crap Chael did... that little shoulder tap is nothing!


Words are words. I don't think he should be punished either but he's the one who got physical. Not that it matters because it's all staged anyway.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Anderson is a pimp


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Words are words. I don't think he should be punished either but he's the one who got physical. Not that it matters because it's all staged anyway.


A lot of dictators don't get their hands dirty just use words. Words can be as harmful as actions.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Really surprised so many people think he should fined. We have seen plenty of pushing and shoving at weigh ins before, where do we draw the line? They would both be considered assault, technically, so I think it is silly to punish one and allow the other.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think he should be fined. He should be talked to and Dana make it clear that these things aren't okay. A fine though is a bit excessive IMO.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Silva = Good guy
Sonnen = Bad guy..
both good fighters and we find out who is the best fighter tonight.


THE END...


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol jesus...
> 
> Neither Andersons wife nor the country of Brazil are NOT able to retaliate. Both of them can talk crap about Chael the same way Chael talked crap about them. How you compare that to this is funny. I still think your trolling me with that comment.


I actually think it's you that's trolling here dude. You expect his wife to go on TV and talk crap about chael? Come on now. And how exactly is the country of Brazil going to talk crap back? They're going to have the head of state come out with an official announcement about the pest that is chael sonnen?

This is not about them retaliating but rather about the clownings of chael and his hateful and UNNECESSARY rants against millions of people and the man's wife. And now chael seems to be on the receiving end of it, but instead of smack talk he received a smack/shoulder in the face.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

above said:


> This is not about them retaliating but rather about the clownings of chael and his hateful and UNNECESSARY rants against millions of people and the man's wife. And now chael seems to be on the receiving end of it, but instead of smack talk he received a smack/shoulder in the face.


And tonight, he will receive the hands of the spider pouring on him from many directions and dimensions. He will regret every f**king word he said about Silva.

Tonight's the Night...


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> A lot of dictators don't get their hands dirty just use words. Words can be as harmful as actions.



Sometimes words can be even more hurtful than actions. In fact, if I were to choose between the two I'd use words as they have the potential to be more destructive.

Just like the saying goes: "The pen is mightier than the sword".



rul3z said:


> Tonight's the Night...


Haha! That's what Dexter says right before he goes out to kill. I think it's funny you used a line from a serial killer to talk about tonight's event. 

Was that on purpose?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Since weigh-ins and pre-fight pressers began, there has been some sort of hostility in BIG fights. This is also not the first time it has gotten "escalated". These two are going to be in a cage fighting each other looking to hurt the other, right?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

above said:


> Sometimes words can be even more hurtful than actions. In fact, if I were to choose between the two I'd use words as they have the potential to be more destructive.
> 
> Just like the saying goes: "The pen is mightier than the sword".


[my weird logic activated]
Except that words have never killed anyone. Person A tells person B to kill person C. So person B kills person C. If person B doesn't exist then person C lives proving that words don't kill.
[/weird logic]


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

People can't have it both ways. You can't say this sport is about respect but then say it's a cage fight anything goes


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> [my weird logic activated]
> Except that words have never killed anyone. Person A tells person B to kill person C. So person B kills person C. If person B doesn't exist then person C lives proving that words don't kill.
> [/weird logic]


Off topic but saying words kill doesn't mean that the words (sounds coming from one's mouth) literally did the killing. But back to the topic at hand.

I thought it was weird seeing Silva do it, but I don't think it was an insanely big deal.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lets all cry about it.


Geez.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't think that's the point. As a fan of both Sonnen and Silva I try to look at this objectively.
> 
> Switch the scenario here. Are you saying the Silva fan boys wouldn't be screaming bloody murder if Sonnen pulled the same move? We'd be hearing how classy and professional Silva is for not retaliating. We'd be hearing how big of a douche bag Sonnen is. But because it was the other way around, it's no big deal?
> 
> I guess cheap shots during weigh ins are okay if you're an ass sometimes?


Actually I acknowledged that it was a cheap shot but what I am saying is that you can only push a man so far without expecting some type of retaliation. I don't co-sign what Silva did but compared to what Sonnen has done it seems minimal.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

There is some shred of hypocrisy in telling Sonnen fans not to whine and moan when that's all the Anderson fans have been doing for months. 

So he a took a few harmless shots at Brazil (I doubt any of you are Brazilian). And so he made a comment about Anderson's wife, a man none of you are friends with or know personally, and a woman none of you have or will ever meet. You'd think he was referencing your Mothers the way some of you have reacted. And then you come in here and tell Sonnen's fans to relax?

:laugh:

I don't care what either man has to say about the other. I'm a fight fan. The only thing that matters to me is what happens inside that Octagon. Anderson can defend his honour, his family's honour, and the honour of his country once those doors close. That's all any of us should be concerned with.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The irony of this whole situation is that people are acting like this is the first time Anderson has acted like a douchebag. It's as if a collective selective amnesia has come over everyone for the stuff he did during the first Okami fight, the Maia fight, and the Belfort fight. As if saying you are going to pat someones wife on the ass and tell her to cook you a steak is the most obscene terrible awful thing that has happened since Hitler. Or that everytime Chael sees a Brazilian something snaps in him. He's made it clear he doesn't care for Nog's, Anderson, Wanderlei, and Vitor but he's also expressed a tremendous amount of respect towards the Gracies. While some have jumped off the Palhares bandwagon Chael has made it clear that's the one man in the MW division he doesn't want to mess with. Finally he brought in Vinny Magalhães and paid him double for his work training for this fight.

*I'm far from a Chael Sonnen fan but this fight is less Good vs Evil and more Jackass vs Douchebag. Both are great fighters but neither guy is that great of a person.*


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

G_Land said:


> People can't have it both ways. You can't say this sport is about respect but then say it's a cage fight anything goes


Find any trained martial artist in a bar. You can give that man dirty look and he can shake it off. You can pass by with a casual shoulder push and he'll just keep walking. You can murmur little comments under your breath his way just loud enough to make out the derogatory parts and chances are he'll smile and look the other way. However, throw your drink in the man's face and you'll be counting your teeth on the hardwood floor. Chael has gone that far. He has lost any respect he deserved if he ever did at all.

He crossed a line and he's been doing it for two years. As far as I'm concerned Anderson Silva has the patience of a saint. He waited until they were days away from the fight to start firing back because he knows that's when something can be done about it.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

John8204 said:


> The irony of this whole situation is that people are acting like this is the first time Anderson has acted like a douchebag. It's as if a collective selective amnesia has come over everyone for the stuff he did during the first Okami fight, the Maia fight, and the Belfort fight. As if saying you are going to pat someones wife on the ass and tell her to cook you a steak is the most obscene terrible awful thing that has happened since Hitler. Or that everytime Chael sees a Brazilian something snaps in him. He's made it clear he doesn't care for Nog's, Anderson, Wanderlei, and Vitor but he's also expressed a tremendous amount of respect towards the Gracies. While some have jumped off the Palhares bandwagon Chael has made it clear that's the one man in the MW division he doesn't want to mess with. Finally he brought in Vinny Magalhães and paid him double for his work training for this fight.
> 
> *I'm far from a Chael Sonnen fan but this fight is less Good vs Evil and more Jackass vs Douchebag. Both are great fighters but neither guy is that great of a person.*


I disagree completely. I actually think there is a good chance that these guys are both great guys, that happen to bring out the worst in each other.

There is also a part of me that believe ten years from now we're going to see a picture of Chael and and Anderson standing next to each other, closer to 50 than 40, with two thumbs up in honor of one of the greatest rivalries ever.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't give a shit about any of it. I am pumped.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

G_Land said:


> People can't have it both ways. You can't say this sport is about respect but then say it's a cage fight anything goes


This matchup stopped being about respect the day Chael crapped all over that respect and continued to do so for years. In spite of that Anderson restrained himself for years and kept semi-respectful, until just one week before the fight when he gets to set everything straight in the cage once and for all.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Come on Anderson me old mukker!

COME ON!!!!!!

:fight02:


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> [my weird logic activated]
> Except that words have never killed anyone. Person A tells person B to kill person C. So person B kills person C. If person B doesn't exist then person C lives proving that words don't kill.
> [/weird logic]


Well, your logic is pretty weird or better yet non-existent. And your example is quite simplistic. I hope you're joking.

First, it's not just about killing. Words cause suffering, words may be destructive and yes, they may even lead to the act of killing or some to even commit suicide. To slap someone will not do as much damage as to use words to deprive him of something or to humiliate or to... etc etc. 

Most wars if not all are primarily based on ideology (a manifestation of ideas). So yes, words do kill.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Both are great fighters but neither guy is that great of a person.[/B]


I actually think that Anderson is a pretty nice guy. He usually appears humble and down to earth. Now he's not nice to chael, that much I agree on. But then again, why is he acting this way? Because of all the garbage that chael has been saying over a period of two years.

I am actually having a laugh about all this drama. It certainly makes this fight a lot more fun.

PS. One thing I never understood was why Silva bowed before chael (actually got on his knees) after winning the previous fight?


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*I'm not sure if this was entirely a cheap shot. It did have forward motion though, and was definitely intentional. This could be bad for The Spider.*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

above said:


> I actually think it's you that's trolling here dude. You expect his wife to go on TV and talk crap about chael? Come on now. And how exactly is the country of Brazil going to talk crap back? They're going to have the head of state come out with an official announcement about the pest that is chael sonnen?
> 
> This is not about them retaliating but rather about the clownings of chael and his hateful and UNNECESSARY rants against millions of people and the man's wife. And now chael seems to be on the receiving end of it, but instead of smack talk he received a smack/shoulder in the face.


Lol his wife go on TV??? The citizens of Brazil having to go to the head of state??? Holy shit. Hahahahaha
Thanks for making me laughing even if not intended.

Maybe i should go to the head of the state also since i hear negative comments about America on a daily basis. I need to get my word out there about those people!


----------



## Sauce1 (Aug 5, 2009)

One Word: KARMA

Like some of the posters have already mentioned, the hypocrisy is quite amazing. The same people who laughed at Sonnen's racist and unprofessional comments are crying foul play. Mess with fire and you will get burnt! I do not understand how folks can sit here and cry about this but laugh when Sonnen makes disrespectful comments about Silva in every way shape and form. He was trying to be a bully through the media but was the one that got bullied in person! I just hope the fight goes well and that both men are safe by the end of the fight


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sauce1 said:


> One Word: KARMA
> 
> Like some of the posters have already mentioned, the hypocrisy is quite amazing. The same people who laughed at Sonnen's racist and unprofessional comments are crying foul play. Mess with fire and you will get burnt! I do not understand how folks can sit here and cry about this but laugh when Sonnen makes disrespectful comments about Silva in every way shape and form. He was trying to be a bully through the media but was the one that got bullied in person! I just hope the fight goes well and that both men are safe by the end of the fight


*This. Sonnen deserves every little bad thing that comes his way.*


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol his wife go on TV??? The citizens of Brazil having to go to the head of state??? Holy shit. Hahahahaha
> Thanks for making me laughing even if not intended.
> 
> Maybe i should go to the head of the state also since i hear negative comments about America on a daily basis. I need to get my word out there about those people!


I think it's funny the degree to which the sarcasm and rhetorical nature of his question was lost on you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I think it's funny the degree to which the sarcasm and rhetorical nature of his question was lost on you.


Actually it wasnt lost on me you silly goof. I was using it in the same manner since acting like those 2 actions are the only ways OR only realistic ways to go about it to me is funny. We live in a world with the internet and messages can get spread about with the click of a mouse. So if Andersons wife wants to respond (Im not sure why she would since it wasnt such a big deal anyway) She can create a youtube video and itl be on mma websits everywhere. Its that simple. She doesnt need to go to hollywood haha

So no it wasnt lost on me. I do find it funny that you wernt smart enough to comprehend why i was laughing at it. But i guess thats typical for you isnt it???

Responding to Chael is fairly simple and with all the death threats Chael has gotten id say that the citizens who wanted to respond to him already got their message out there. You guys already forget the picture of chael being banged by Anderson during the Wandy/Rich fight???

Anyway im off to work. Adios people.

And bye Liddellinenko. You should probably save your comments accusing people of missing something UNTIL you actually know they did. my 2 cents.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chael's given out a hundred more cheap shot for the past 2 years.

He's going to get hit in the mouth tonight.


----------



## tie (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you know what I find funny? The fact that people think that this, so called, trolling is funny. Seriously, I get that people want some hype and drama along with a good fight, but to just happily go along with it while knowing that it is fake, as most who think that they know what Chael is doing do, is absurd. Not that I haven't enjoyed this all to a degree, but to be honest, I'd rather this whole shebang of almost funny or downright stupid back-and-forth would not become the standard practice. After all, it is supposed to be a sport, not sport entertainment or whatever the WWE is calling itself nowadays.

On the OP, yeah it was a cheap shot and uncalled for. I was surprised Silva went that far, but IMO it wasn't that big of deal.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Classless! I can tolerate a shove. I prefer trash talk. But hitting somebody, no matter how "harmless" it might be. 

It was probably Daddy Steven "Sh*t his pants* Segal who'll take credit post-fight for that shoulder. 
I used to like Anderson, then his idiot manager started doing all the talking, even without Anderson present. Then they brought in a fat over the hill 80s actor who takes credit for everything Anderson has ever done.

Fuk em! WAR SONNEN!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

All you people would be so happy to get insulted by Chael. You do realize that he doesnt hate Anderson or Brazil?
He sells fights. Do you guys buy the PPV to see this fight? This fight will break every PPV record for the UFC because Chael is a smart buisness man. The same people crying over Chaels comments were crying about Andersons performance vs Maia... He saved his career, they will both make tons of money and i would happily trade with Anderson because a stranger he barely knows insults him while you get a couple more million dollars..........


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I felt like I was watching a boxing weigh lol when that happend


----------



## Sauce1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> All you people would be so happy to get insulted by Chael. You do realize that he doesnt hate Anderson or Brazil?
> He sells fights. Do you guys buy the PPV to see this fight? This fight will break every PPV record for the UFC because Chael is a smart buisness man. The same people crying over Chaels comments were crying about Andersons performance vs Maia... He saved his career, they will both make tons of money and i would happily trade with Anderson because a stranger he barely knows insults him while you get a couple more million dollars..........


There are other ways to promote and hype a fight. Maybe I am old school but this form of wwe and unprofessional crap is not for me. You cross the line when you bring people's families and cultures into it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## tie (Oct 9, 2011)

Abrissbirne said:


> All you people would be so happy to get insulted by Chael. You do realize that he doesnt hate Anderson or Brazil?
> He sells fights. Do you guys buy the PPV to see this fight? This fight will break every PPV record for the UFC because Chael is a smart buisness man. The same people crying over Chaels comments were crying about Andersons performance vs Maia... He saved his career, they will both make tons of money and i would happily trade with Anderson because a stranger he barely knows insults him while you get a couple more million dollars..........


Believe it or not, but there are actually people who would have bought the PPV even without all this pre-fight hype or Sonnens smart business man moves. LOL, smart business men don't get caught laundering money. :wink01:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually it wasnt lost on me you silly goof. I was using it in the same manner since acting like those 2 actions are the only ways OR only realistic ways to go about it to me is funny. We live in a world with the internet and messages can get spread about with the click of a mouse. So if Andersons wife wants to respond (Im not sure why she would since it wasnt such a big deal anyway) She can create a youtube video and itl be on mma websits everywhere. Its that simple. She doesnt need to go to hollywood haha
> 
> So no it wasnt lost on me. I do find it funny that you wernt smart enough to comprehend why i was laughing at it. But i guess thats typical for you isnt it???
> 
> ...


Maybe it would've been more clear that you got anything if you responded in any way that mentioned it. Instead you just laugh at how absurd his suggestion was, which it obviously was and intended to be.

You really think Anderson's wife would have the time or talent to make youtube videos, and get caught in more mudslinging? It would only give sonnen more ammunition and make her seem like a harridan. Instead she took the high road and is settling things the best way for a lady ... by having her manly man of a husband knock his bloody head off inside the cage.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

tie said:


> Believe it or not, but there are actually people who would have bought the PPV even without all this pre-fight hype or Sonnens smart business man moves. LOL, smart business men don't get caught laundering money. :wink01:


Ok thats why this PPV is breaking records. Because everyone is interested in Anderson Silva. He had great PPV Buys before Chael too:confused05:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Abrissbirne said:


> Ok thats why this PPV is breaking records. Because everyone is interested in Anderson Silva. He had great PPV Buys before Chael too:confused05:


Oh and you know the PPV buyrate for an event that is yet to happen oh prophet? I doubt Sonnen has added more than a 100k personally, and that's peanuts for anderson who's had a long enough reign to accumulate change like that from a single endorsement or purse.

I personally will go to the bar or stream to watch this event so no extra money gets added to this douche's purse for his cheap tactics. I will instead buy the next 3 Anderson PPVs to reward him if he knocks Sonnen unconscious like I expect him to.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol his wife go on TV??? The citizens of Brazil having to go to the head of state??? Holy shit. Hahahahaha
> Thanks for making me laughing even if not intended.
> 
> Maybe i should go to the head of the state also since i hear negative comments about America on a daily basis. I need to get my word out there about those people!


That's exactly what I did too when I read your response. Laugh. I think you missed the nature of my post though...


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> All you people would be so happy to get insulted by Chael. You do realize that he doesnt hate Anderson or Brazil?
> He sells fights. Do you guys buy the PPV to see this fight? This fight will break every PPV record for the UFC because Chael is a smart buisness man. The same people crying over Chaels comments were crying about Andersons performance vs Maia... He saved his career, they will both make tons of money and i would happily trade with Anderson because a stranger he barely knows insults him while you get a couple more million dollars..........



There is a fine line between hyping up a fight and blatantly insulting the most important things to a guy for cheap laughs. I didn't have any issue with Chael's antics up until he got real personal with everything. I actually found Chael funny. However now I just wish he would shut up and maybe be as entertaining in the octagon as he is talking over a microphone

If Chael didn't say ludicrous bull**it all the time, I'm willing to bet most of his fans would think he's just another boring wrestler that puts you to sleep with his pathetic ground and pound. He's Ben Askren with a big mouth.


----------



## tie (Oct 9, 2011)

Abrissbirne said:


> Ok thats why this PPV is breaking records. Because everyone is interested in Anderson Silva. He had great PPV Buys before Chael too:confused05:


Well, for starters, I'm not paying for it because of my interest in Anderson Silva, I'm paying for it because of the whole card and mainly because of Sonnen vs Silva. I'm trying to say that the last fight had all sorts of drama in itself. Sonnen completely dominating the fight for 4 and half rounds and Silva somehow getting a sub. IMO that should be enough. I'm the first one to admit that maybe I'm a bit naive and really shouldn't ever even think of working in promotion, but IMO really good sport stories, drama and rivalries happen by themselves, not by faking it. Not that it really bothers me that much, I would have bought the PPV either way.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Regarding the PPV buys, Anderson Silva IS one of the biggest draws, i've saw graphs collating PPV data and the PPVs with Anderson Silva fights on them spike, only GSP and Lesnar out do him if i remember correctly.

The reason this is more interesting than normal is because it's the first time, since becoming a UFC star that his opponent has a seemingly legitmate chance.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> Anderson Silva shoulders Chael in the face at the weigh-ins.
> 
> Thought it was a total cheap shot and hope Dana fines him some of his purse. I'm thinking 10-15 percent to send a message that hitting another guy at the weigh-ins is not okay.
> 
> ...


Nah, Dana's going to give him a bonus - It's just part of the show and sells ppv's because we're all suckers for a little "bad blood" hype...just look at this thread, 7000+ views and counting!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Maybe it would've been more clear that you got anything if you responded in any way that mentioned it. Instead you just laugh at how absurd his suggestion was, which it obviously was and intended to be.
> 
> You really think Anderson's wife would have the time or talent to make youtube videos, and get caught in more mudslinging? It would only give sonnen more ammunition and make her seem like a harridan. Instead she took the high road and is settling things the best way for a lady ... by having her manly man of a husband knock his bloody head off inside the cage.


I laughed because he made it seem like it was impossible to retaliate when that is obviously not the case. Thus his 2 sarcastic remarks about tv and head of the state. So thats why i laughed. You cant make sarcastic remarks like that when the response to the sarcastic remarks is "No obviously not but she could go about it this incredibly easy way". If there wasnt an simple way to go about it THEN you can make sarcastic remarks like "What should they go to the head of state yada yada yada"
Put it this way. If he said that to me in person and said his 2 sarcastic remarks i would have responded with "Wtf no retard... she can just go to the internet. Where did you get TV and head of state from"

And BTW
I never said she should respond. You dont even know what the dam discussion was about obviously so you should probably stay out of it. And btw ofcourse she would have time lol. What is she the busiest person on earth??




above said:


> That's exactly what I did too when I read your response. Laugh. I think you missed the nature of my post though...


No i got the nature of your post lmao


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL did this guy just suggest that his wife should make a youtube video to trash talk chael?

You were better off taking my sarcasm seriously than spouting such foolishness. Now give it rest before you embarrass yourself even more.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

above said:


> LOL did this guy just suggest that his wife should make a youtube video to trash talk chael?
> 
> You were better off taking my sarcasm seriously than spouting such foolishness. Now give it rest before you embarrass yourself even more.


no i never suggested that she make a video. You sir cant read properly.

Did this guy above just suggest that eating turd is good for you and he knows from experience??? 


There now were both just making stuff up. :wink01:


Lol embarrass myself?? haha
Keep thinking that bud. Whatever helps you get through the day.
And keep hiding behind Liddelnenkos post.


Its really funny how you keep thinking i took your sarcasm as a serious suggestion. You are delusional beyond belief. I got a doctor i could recommend you to. Interested??


----------

